# Mach mal wieder Feierabend ... (Nazjatar / Horde)



## Papamooja (25. Januar 2015)

Hakuna matata,

um unserer derzeitigen Mitgliederflaute entgegen zu wirken und gemeinsam in der Welt der Kriegskunst Abenteuer zu erleben und zusammen Spaß zu haben, öffnet die *Feierabendhorde* ihr Rekrutierungsportal und gestattet es würdigen Auserwählten, Teil unserer verrückten Armee aus Spielfreude, Wahnsinn und Jalapenosmarmelade zu werden.

Aber erst einmal eines nach dem anderen - und den Anfang zu Beginn:
 

 

*Was ist die FAH?*

Wir sind eine Gilde für alle Spieler mit einer eher lockeren, entspannten Spielweise. Manch einer könnte aus auch "casual Gilde" schimpfen, aber da stehen wir drüber, denn wir sind mehr ... sozusagen der Bonus, mit dem man nicht rechnet ... das 7. Chicken Nugget in einer 6er Portion ... die Blondine, die zum Glück nicht Manuel Neuer ist ... wir sind eben die FAH!

Den Realm _Nazjatar_ nennen wir seit Herbst 2010 unser virtuelles Zuhause. Vorher war unsere Heimat der damalige Geisterserver Un'Goro, auf dem die FAH ursprünglich im Sommer 2006 gegründet wurde. Im Zuge der damaligen Serverumwandlung von PvP zu PvE entschieden wir, woanders eine neue Heimat zu finden - und voila, da waren wir auf Nazjatar.

Unser Motto lautet:
"Alles kann, nix muss - bei uns machen die Raidbosse freiwillig Schluss!"

Nun ja, nicht ganz ... da wir derzeit erst wieder zu alter Stärke zurückfinden müssen, ist unsere Mitgliederzahl sehr überschaubar. Wenn man von den vielen Karteileichen einmal absieht, die sich bereits seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr eingeloggt haben. Das mistige Pandaria hat uns leider viele aktive Mitglieder gekostet.

Was bieten wir unseren neuen Mitgliedern?

Forum, TS, Gildenbank ... blablalabersülz ... wollt ihr hier wirklich das Standardgebrabbel lesen, das jede 08/15-Gilde an dieser Stelle von sich gibt oder in ihren lästigen /2er-Spam-Makros pfercht?
Das ersparen wir euch, vielleicht einfach in Kürze ein paar andere Fakten, die entweder für (oder vielleicht sogar gegen uns) sprechen:

- eine entspannte Gildenatmosphäre mit lockerer, unterhaltsamer Stimmung
- keinerlei Vorgaben an euch oder euren Charakter (ihr spielt, was ihr wollt, wann ihr wollt und wie ihr es wollt ... Hauptsache, ihr habt Spaß dabei!)
- keinerlei spiel-bezogene Verpflichtungen wie etwa Anwesenheitspflicht, Raidskillungszwang oder monatliche Goldzahlungen an die Gildenleitung für die Ehre, unter deren Fuchtel WoW spielen zu dürfen
- jederzeit Verständnis, wenn euch im echten Leben etwas dazwischen kommt ... quengelnde Kinder, Haustiere oder Partner ... wer sich ausloggen muss, muss sich eben ausloggen - das wirkliche Leben steht bei uns immer an erster Stelle!

Im Gegenzug bedeutet das jedoch auch, dass wir (zumindest momentan) keinerlei Raids anbieten können ... langfristig ließe sich das vielleicht ändern, aber das steht noch genauso in den Sternen wie der Endgegner des drittnächsten WoW-Addons (ich selbst tippe auf Hogger!).
Gruppen für Instanzen oder generell gemeinsame Aktivitäten finden sich sicherlich schnell - entsprechene Mitgliederzahl und deren Anwesenheit vorausgesetzt.

Die Gemeinschaft und vor allem gemeinsame Unternehmungen sind uns sehr wichtig. Sicherlich kann man heutzutage auch vieles in WoW allein machen, aber das würde dem Genre eines MMOs doch sehr zuwider sprechen.
 

 

*Was erwarten wir von euch?*

Es gilt nur eine einzige Hürde zu nehmen, um in unseren elitären Kreis aufgenommen zu werden: Hinterlasst eine unterhaltsame Bewerbung auf

    http://wowgilden.net/feierabendhorde

in der wir euch ein bisschen kennen lernen können. Weitere Infos findet ihr auch dort im entsprechenden Forum.

Mehr Ansprüche stellen wir nicht an euch ... Alter, Raiderfahrungen, Lieblingsbrötchensorte ... das ist uns alles egal.
Das Menschliche muss passen, dann geht auch alles weitere seinen Gang.

Also, Frischfleisch und Interessierte - traut euch. Wir beissen nicht, jedenfalls nicht vor 22 Uhr!
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen ... und solltet ihr bis hierher gelesen haben und euch dennoch nicht bewerben, wünschen wir auch euch noch viel Spaß in den Welten der Kriegskunst!

Lang lebe die FAH!

- Papamooja / Moo / Charybdis

(sucht euch was aus ...)


----------

